# Post the last place you played at



## Lyxen (Feb 17, 2010)

Art Gallery Kafe 127 Front St. Wood dale, IL
last thrus.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 19, 2010)

Art Gallery Kafe 127 Front St. Wood dale, IL
this thrus.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 19, 2010)

School lol


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

What the? Whats the meaning of this thread?


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> What the? Whats the meaning of this thread?



wow dood i have Never seen you in this section of these forums...


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> wow dood i have Never seen you in this section of these forums...



What do you mean?


----------



## Aden (Feb 19, 2010)

I've never played a gig


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 19, 2010)

never? i always thought that you Aden may have played a few.


----------



## Aden (Feb 19, 2010)

Nay sir. I'd like to, but I haven't locked down other people to play with or written anything other than guitar/piano rambling, so :T


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 25, 2010)

Pyramid Club last night in Addison


----------



## Tigon (Jun 2, 2010)

Recent Past
4.24 - Marble 11 year anniversary @ King Cat Theater - Seattle WA
5.15 - Blackout 8 @ The Citadel - Seattle WA
5.29 - Go Mental @ Club Motor - Seattle WA

Upcoming 
6.18 - Electronic Stereophonic w/ SHOWTEK @ King Cat Theater - Seattle WA

yup. hard dance baby.

unf unf unf unf


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 2, 2010)

Some Red-Neck dive in Sacramento. Yeah, a dive. Peanut shells on the floor type of place. If you live there, "Florin Road" is your hint.

Band name omitted to protect my credibility. I was the stand-in bass player.


----------



## Jack Chandler (Jun 3, 2010)

Atlanta Bread Company last friday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ensrX13mrwI


----------



## Jack Chandler (Jun 3, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


>


Is that where the Dallas Philharmonic Orchestra plays?


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 3, 2010)

I played a small acoustic set at the beach a couple weeks ago with just our singer/guitarist and myself.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 3, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I played a small acoustic set at the beach a couple weeks ago with just our singer/guitarist and myself.



I would have preferred to do that over playing that *"dive"*.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 3, 2010)

Shitty gigs are no fun. :3


----------



## Icky (Jun 3, 2010)

Jack Chandler said:


> Is that where the Dallas Philharmonic Orchestra plays?


It's the Kennedy Center Concert Hall in D.C., but I'm not sure. They've probably played there at one point.


----------



## Jack Chandler (Jun 3, 2010)

Ah, okay. it looks almost like the one in Dallas.


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 3, 2010)

Hotti Biscotti
chicago, IL

thursday


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 3, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I played a small acoustic set at the beach a couple weeks ago with just our singer/guitarist and myself.


 thats neat i would love to do that again. I m solo though so it's trippy


----------



## HeadbangerWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

The Outer Rim in Salt Lake City Utah. although it was actualy a guest apearance with some friends.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 26, 2010)

The Phantasy Nightclub
Lakewood Ohio


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 26, 2010)

Played Gallery Cabaret Chicago. And Arlington Train stop before that. SUNDAY


----------



## RedReynart (Nov 3, 2010)

Played, Hmm as a gig goes MFM '10 I was the opening DJ =D As for played in general I practice every other day with my band and my brother. ^^


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 6, 2010)

RedReynart said:


> Played, Hmm as a gig goes MFM '10 I was the opening DJ =D As for played in general I practice every other day with my band and my brother. ^^


 
That's wikked I so want to play at one of these places. MFF is like 30 min away. I didn't buy a ticket though....


----------



## toddlergirl (Nov 14, 2010)

The most recent gig i've done has been in hemel hempsted, but I have also fairly recently played in camden, shoreditch and covent garden in london. This coming week i'm really excited cause i'm going to be playing in Camden again but supporting attilla the stockbroker which is amazing for me cause he is an amazing punk poet and has just some of the most stunning lyrics.
I've been really lucky with my gigs this year i've supported some fairly famous people like tv smith and tempole tudor (both who have had songs in the top ten) I never in a million years thought i'd be ever doing something like this


----------

